# Limp mode continuously



## POSE-R (Feb 27, 2014)

2005 nissan altima se-r. Looses power for a second while driving, then goes into 5 th gear. I have replaced cam shaft sensor near firewall. I have replaced the crankshaft sensor. Mechanic says that the code he got last was neural safety switch. He replaced it. I left and didnt get 2 miles down the road and it done it again. Time before that after leaving the shop, i drove it for a week with no probs. i am sick of dealing with this. Has anyone had a sucessful solutionto this problem that has worked? Please help.
I understand that there are prolly many threads, but as you can see, i have tackled what many have done.


----------



## POSE-R (Feb 27, 2014)

No help at all? Come on, pleasehelp me out.


----------



## Barry Chan (Sep 21, 2012)

It happened to me before whenever the MAF is wet or dirty.
Could try to clean it with electric contact cleaner or just replace it.
Hope this help


----------



## Johnnydeepwell (Feb 4, 2014)

Did your transmission have any problems before you symptoms? A transmission will go in limp mode in the gear that it has problems with or the last time problem it occurred. But nissan usually picks a lower gear for limp mode so you can make it home. If you shift it manually for 3-2-1, does it do anything different?


----------



## Barry Chan (Sep 21, 2012)

Johnnydeepwell said:


> Did your transmission have any problems before you symptoms? A transmission will go in limp mode in the gear that it has problems with or the last time problem it occurred. But nissan usually picks a lower gear for limp mode so you can make it home. If you shift it manually for 3-2-1, does it do anything different?


When it goes to limp mode it is in 5th gear, you can't shift (assume his is auto)


----------



## Johnnydeepwell (Feb 4, 2014)

Just took Nisan auto transmission class in Nashville for nissan training. If you know it goes to 5th gear then you have another problem. It's not limp mode. What is it doing. Bogging down under acceleration? Making you think it's in limp mode? It could be a cat that is getting clogged up. Watch pretty soon it won't start


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

most fail safes are 3rd gear are you certain its in 5th? and i would agree with the Mass Air Flow sensor cleaning. Cam sensors cause it to hiccup, check engine light, ABS light, then run fine like nothing is wrong.


----------

